# Hernanes verso l'Inter: trattativa avviata



## admin (28 Gennaio 2014)

Come riporta Sportmediaset, è in corso la trattativa tra la Lazio e l'Inter per Hernanes. La Lazio valuta il brasiliano 15 milioni più la metà di Mbaye. I nerazzurri stanno valutando. Ma il centrocampista è un'assoluta priorità per Mazzarri.


----------



## Stex (28 Gennaio 2014)

Uno che doveva venire al Milan...


----------



## tequilad (28 Gennaio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> Uno che doveva venire al Milan...



Si ma l'Inter li sta strapagando i giocatori...16.500.000 € Hernanes, 3.400.000 € D'Ambrosio (che si sarebbe liberato a 0€ a Giugno) ....


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Si ma l'Inter li sta strapagando i giocatori...16.500.000 € Hernanes, 3.400.000 € D'Ambrosio (che si sarebbe liberato a 0€ a Giugno) ....



Per non parlare di Belfodil e Icardi: 20 milioni buttati nell'immondezzaio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Se ciao core.. lotirchio ha detto che con 17 milioni non ci compri neanche lo scarpino di Hernanes voglio vedere come lo pagano ..stanno messi peggio di noi ...

per poi per inciso andare a regalare soldi a tutti per dei cessi clamorosi.. vedi d'ambrosio 3milioni e passa..


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2014)

Il Piangina tiene Kovacic in panca e poi va a spendere 20 milioni per Hernanes?
Bah...


----------



## Stex (28 Gennaio 2014)

d'ambrosio e l'emblema... 3 milioni per un giocatore che ha fatto una stagione in A e che a giugno lo hai gratis... boooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se ciao core.. lotirchio ha detto che con 17 milioni non ci compri neanche lo scarpino di Hernanes voglio vedere come lo pagano ..stanno messi peggio di noi ...


 Secondo di Marzio lo possono prendere per 12 milioni + tutto m'baye capirai quanto vale la parola di lotirchio.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Gennaio 2014)

Con un allenatore serio Kovacic-mediano coi controcaz.zi-Hernanes è una roba interessante


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

io continuo a non credere a questa trattativa.. perchè mai lotirchio divrebbe privarsi del giocatore piu forte per 10 milioni e il cartellino di un cesso che non vedrà mai la ribalta ?? 

io continuo a non crederci


----------



## MisterBet (29 Gennaio 2014)

Mbaye comunque non è un cesso...ed Hernanes scade nel 2015...certamente Lotito non può chiedere la luna...anzi 12/13 M più Mbaye ad un anno e mezzo dalla fine del contratto per la Lazio non è poco...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Lotito:"Hernanes non è in vendita, non ho intenzione di metterlo sul mercato, ce lo teniamo,deve essere lui a dirmi che vuole andare via".*


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;390423 ha scritto:


> *Lotito:"Hernanes non è in vendita, non ho intenzione di metterlo sul mercato, ce lo teniamo,deve essere lui a dirmi che vuole andare via".*



mamma mi a bordello finisce con lotito, mi immagino gia un hernanes fuori rosa, se glielo dice lotito lo punisce, se non glielo dice non lo vende, non ha via di scampo


----------



## mandraghe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Altra figuraccia in arrivo..... Pazza Inter


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Gennaio 2014)

Non auguro nemmeno al mio peggior nemico una trattativa con Lotito 
Secondo me Hernanes va all'Inter solamente se Thohir tira fuori almeno 20 milioni, altrimenti il giocatore se lo tiene, piuttosto lo mette fuori rosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

come vi dicevo...


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non credo Lotito faccia sti errori di grammatica


Beh oddio potrebbe essere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Lotito ha proposto a Hernanes un contratto fino al 2018, se accetta la trattativa potrebbe saltare*


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lotito ha imparato dal buon Aurelio. Mettere tutto nelle mani del calciatori, cosi che i tifosi non se la possano che prendere con il calciatore.


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2014)

Onestamente non credo che Lotito lo cederà alle cifre che si dicono.


----------



## MisterBet (29 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque fa impressione una cosa...sui forum milanisti la maggioranza gufa quest'operazione non volendo vedere Hernanes all'Inter...sui forum interisti la maggioranza gufa l'operazione per non perdere Mbaye e non spendere soldi per un 29enne incostante...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2014)

lo prendono perché così possono cedere Guarin ai gobbi...


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Comunque fa impressione una cosa...sui forum milanisti la maggioranza gufa quest'operazione non volendo vedere Hernanes all'Inter...sui forum interisti la maggioranza gufa l'operazione per non perdere Mbaye e non spendere soldi per un 29enne incostante...



Si meritano la mediocrità in cui sguazzano


----------



## Belfast Boy (29 Gennaio 2014)

A quelle cifre (la Gazza parlava di 13 MLN) non ci credo minimamente. Lotito piuttosto che svenderli li mette fuori rosa, lo sappiamo tutti. Comprendendo eventuali contropartite ma credo lo valuti un 20 Lotirchio.

P.S. ma L'inter non cercava una punta?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Hernanes lascia Formello in lacrime, chiusura vicino con l'Inter?*


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;391367 ha scritto:


> *Hernanes lascia Formello in lacrime, chiusura vicino con l'Inter?*



Ecco il video:







Direi che è fatta ormai.


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2014)

avremmo dovuto prenderlo noi


----------



## juventino (30 Gennaio 2014)

Se lo hanno preso le ipotesi sono due:
-Thohir ha sganciato la grana
-Hanno ceduto qualcuno 
Non credo che Lotito abbia accettato di venderlo per un offerta così ridicola.


----------



## Doctore (30 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se lo hanno preso le ipotesi sono due:
> -Thohir ha sganciato la grana
> -Hanno ceduto qualcuno
> Non credo che Lotito abbia accettato di venderlo per un offerta così ridicola.


vende guarin


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Gennaio 2014)

Troppo commovente il profeta. Stima!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2014)

molto rammarico... questo è uno forte forte sarebbe dovuto venire da noi non i 100 cessi che abbiamo comprato .


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Comunque fa impressione una cosa...sui forum milanisti la maggioranza gufa quest'operazione non volendo vedere Hernanes all'Inter...sui forum interisti la maggioranza gufa l'operazione per non perdere Mbaye e non spendere soldi per un 29enne incostante...



cioè vuoi dirmi che gli interisti NON lo vogliono ??


----------



## Liuke (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Lotito su Hernanes: "Hernanes? Non mi risulta che sia stato venduto. Non so nulla: parliamo di chiacchiere. Arrivederci..."

*


----------



## MisterBet (30 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cioè vuoi dirmi che gli interisti NON lo vogliono ??



Quando c'era Mbaye erano ferocemente contro, ora qualcuno si è ravveduto ma in molto credono tolga spazio ad Alvarez e Kovacic...


----------



## arcanum (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leggo di 17 milioni cash + metà Mbaye....si tratta di un'operazione da quasi 20 milioni. Noi non li avremmo cacciati mai.

L'anno prossimo avrà 30 anni in effetti, noi il 31enne Essien l'abbiamo bollato come rottame


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Gennaio 2014)

Hernanes sicuramente fa compiere un salto di qualità al centrocampo dell'Inter, ma 20 milioni in tutto sono un po' troppi. Arriva da una stagione negativa. Certo che il confronto con Kovacic (bravo, ma ha dimostrato poco al momento), Alvarez (terminati i 2 mesi della vita mi sembra ritornato nella sua mediocrità) e Kuzmanovic (si commenta da solo) nemmeno si pone.


----------



## Doctore (30 Gennaio 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> *Lotito su Hernanes: "Hernanes? Non mi risulta che sia stato venduto. Non so nulla: parliamo di chiacchiere. Arrivederci..."
> Da TMW*





Vai lotirchio tieni duro


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> *Lotito su Hernanes: "Hernanes? Non mi risulta che sia stato venduto. Non so nulla: parliamo di chiacchiere. Arrivederci..."
> 
> *



Il giocatore è bello che andato e le lacrime di oggi lo dimostrano bene.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buon acquisto ma nelle condizioni in cui sono non serviva più un attaccante ?


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Buon acquisto ma nelle condizioni in cui sono non serviva più un attaccante ?


Penso che sia praticamente certo l'arrivo di Osvaldo oppure di Vucinic. Però, nel caso in cui Wanda Nara dovesse andare al Monaco, all'Inter servirebbero 2 attaccanti.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Con Henanes bruciano definitivamente Kovacic, che **********


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2014)

Gran bel colpo ragazzi, inutile girarci attorno.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Siamo veramente l'unica tifoseria in Italia a non potersi permettere di prendere in giro Branca e l'inter....Il Profeta è da sempre uno dei miei pupilli. Magari l'avessimo preso noi...
P.S. Non è Hernanes che toglie spazio a Kovacic. E' quel mediocre di Mazzarri che toglie spazio a Kovacic (altro giocatore che avremmo potuto prendere anni fa, se i nostri principali osservatori non fossero Briatore e Ibou Ba)


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gran bel colpo ragazzi, inutile girarci attorno.



.


----------



## aleslash (30 Gennaio 2014)

ancora non l'hanno preso


----------



## Aragorn (30 Gennaio 2014)

Non ci capisco nulla, alcuni siti parlano di una richiesta di 20 milioni (e conoscendo Lotirchio è forse la più veritiera), altri invece dicono che è già tutto fatto a 15 milioni


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Gennaio 2014)

mi dicono che è partita la contestazione dei tifosi della lazio..sono più di 500


----------



## juventino (30 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me ancora non è fatto nulla.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Gennaio 2014)

La Juve ha preso Osvaldo. A questo punto l'Inter non può non prendere un attaccante (Vucinic) e a sua volta la Juve deve cedere il montengrino, quindi con buona pace dei tifosi piangina credo che lo scambio si farà.
Bisogna ora capire se i soldi per Hernanes sarebbero dovuti arrivare dalla cessione di Guarin o se sono di Thohir.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2014)

A noi Hernanes non serviva perche' sarebbe stato l'ennesimo trequartista in rosa, aldila' della sua discontinuita' mostruosa. Ma tanto l'erba del vicino e' sempre piu' verde.....


----------



## Aldo (30 Gennaio 2014)

Hanno preso Hernanes ma perso Guarin. Non cambia molto. Se riescono a prendere Vucinic più soldi e dare Guarin alla Juve si rafforzano bene e si rafforza anche la Juve.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2014)

---) http://www.milanworld.net/tifosi-de...-hernanes-casa-lotito-vt14437.html#post391710


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> *Hanno preso Hernanes ma perso Guarin. Non cambia molto*. Se riescono a prendere Vucinic più soldi e dare Guarin alla Juve si rafforzano bene e si rafforza anche la Juve.


Hanno preso un calciatore ma perso un pagliaccio. Cambia eccome.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Gennaio 2014)

hernanes per il campionato italiano è davvero un gran centrocampista,uno dei migliori.Se,come sembra,fosse vero il suo acquisto,l'inter farebbe un davvero un upgrade clamoroso in termini di qualità


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A noi Hernanes non serviva perche' sarebbe stato l'ennesimo trequartista in rosa, aldila' della sua discontinuita' mostruosa. Ma tanto l'erba del vicino e' sempre piu' verde.....



io si, un po' rosico, mi sarebbe piaciuto molto vederlo con la nostra maglia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Hernanes ci sarebbe servito... poteva giocare sia come trequartista, sia come centrocampista al posto di Montolivo, accanto a De Jong o Essien. 

E' un giocatore che ho sempre voluto e vederlo all'Inter mi darebbe fastidio.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hernanes ci sarebbe servito... poteva giocare sia come trequartista, sia come centrocampista al posto di Montolivo, accanto a De Jong o Essien.
> 
> E' un giocatore che ho sempre voluto e vederlo all'Inter mi darebbe fastidio.



Abbiamo 5 mediani e 4 trequartisti. Giocando col 4-2-3-1 sarebbe stato folle prendere il brasiliano. A noi servono esterni offensivi, un portiere ed un centrale. Queste sono le nostre necessita'.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo sportmediaset c'è l'accordo col calciatore per 4 anni e mezzo di contratto fino al 2018, 2,8 milioni di ingaggio più bonus. Grosso problema però la richiesta di Lotito che vorrebbe 20 milioni senza prestito e dilazionamento.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2014)

Giocatore troppo discontinuo, vediamo se trova la continuità da loro, parlare di colpaccio per me è esagerato.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Hanno preso Hernanes ma perso Guarin. Non cambia molto. Se riescono a prendere Vucinic più soldi e dare Guarin alla Juve si rafforzano bene e si rafforza anche la Juve.



Insomma, per me Hernanes è di altra categoria. Per me è nella categoria dei calciatori intelligenti che sanno giocare a pallone. Guarin è un giocatore tutto istinto, non ha un minimo di logica in campo. Inutile negare, secondo me per quello che ho visto in Italia in questo mese è il miglior colpo, tralascinando il lato economico, parlo solo di valore del calciatore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 5 mediani e 4 trequartisti. Giocando col 4-2-3-1 sarebbe stato folle prendere il brasiliano. A noi servono esterni offensivi, un portiere ed un centrale. Queste sono le nostre necessita'.


Poteva giocare pure a centrocampo insieme a Essien, può giocare centrale di centrocampo benissimo, c'ha già giocato in quella posizione. 

Il problema è che non abbiamo la liquidità... né per lui né per un'ala che possa fare la differenza. Come al solito abbiamo preso molti giocatori, ma a livello qualitativo le cose non sono cambiate chissà quanto. Voglio dire: Taarabt ti fa fare il salto di qualità? Essien? Honda? Rami?
Son tutti giocatori con delle incognite che Galliani prende per mescolare un po' le acque: cose già viste. Non funziona Mesbah? Prendiamo Zaccardo... Ma negli ultimi anni quanti giocatori veri sono arrivati? Quelli di cui abbiamo potuto dire: "Finalmente questo ci fa fare il salto di qualità"... due soli, forse tre: Ibra, Balotelli e in misura minore Robinho.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Gennaio 2014)

Se è vero che c'è l'accordo con il giocatore ma manca quello con la Lazio allora la trattativa non è in dirittura d'arrivo, anzi ... Anche lo zio Fester spesso fa così, prende accordi coi giocatori per poi accorgersi che è tutto inutile perchè non ha i soldi per soddisfare le richieste delle società


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se è vero che c'è l'accordo con il giocatore ma manca quello con la Lazio allora la trattativa non è in dirittura d'arrivo, anzi ... Anche lo zio Fester spesso fa così, prende accordi coi giocatori per poi accorgersi che è tutto inutile perchè non ha i soldi per soddisfare le richieste delle società


Tevez non tradisce


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poteva giocare pure a centrocampo insieme a Essien, può giocare centrale di centrocampo benissimo, c'ha già giocato in quella posizione.



Esatto, nel Brasile infatti gioca nei 2 davanti alla difesa assieme a Paulinho, comunque non rosico per il suo mancato acquisto anche perché era ovvio che non avessimo possibilità con Lotito e non sarebbe mai arrivato.
A me girano a palla per Strootman che abbiamo seguito per 2 anni e sarebbe stato un acquisto fondamentale per il nostro centrocampo.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poteva giocare pure a centrocampo insieme a Essien, può giocare centrale di centrocampo benissimo, c'ha già giocato in quella posizione.
> 
> Il problema è che non abbiamo la liquidità... né per lui né per un'ala che possa fare la differenza. Come al solito abbiamo preso molti giocatori, ma a livello qualitativo le cose non sono cambiate chissà quanto. Voglio dire: Taarabt ti fa fare il salto di qualità? Essien? Honda? Rami?
> Son tutti giocatori con delle incognite che Galliani prende per mescolare un po' le acque: cose già viste. Non funziona Mesbah? Prendiamo Zaccardo... Ma negli ultimi anni quanti giocatori veri sono arrivati? Quelli di cui abbiamo potuto dire: "Finalmente questo ci fa fare il salto di qualità"... due soli, forse tre: Ibra, Balotelli e in misura minore Robinho.



Puo' giocare davanti la difesa ma sinceramente non mi strappo i capelli per uno del genere, sia perche' non rappresenta una necessita' e sia perche' trovi di meglio in giro a quelle cifre, cioe' per 20 mln prendi Mascherano dal Barca. Che poi uno possa rosicare perche' gli altri spendano per i cartellini e noi poco e niente (e male) ci sta, ma questo e' un altro discorso. Le nostre necessita' sono altre (quelle elencate precedentemente).


----------



## Tobi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Un bel giocatore ma non mi strappo i capelli. Come trequartista abbiamo Honda e come centrocampista senza andare a spendere 20 milioni per un giocatore avanti con l'età.. abbiamo Cristante


----------



## Dave (31 Gennaio 2014)

A maggio avrà 29 anni e gli fanno un contratto da quattro anni e mezzo. Folli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Esatto, nel Brasile infatti gioca nei 2 davanti alla difesa assieme a Paulinho, comunque non rosico per il suo mancato acquisto anche perché era ovvio che non avessimo possibilità con Lotito e non sarebbe mai arrivato.
> A me girano a palla per Strootman che abbiamo seguito per 2 anni e sarebbe stato un acquisto fondamentale per il nostro centrocampo.


Purtroppo gli unici investimenti che fanno da noi sono per gli attaccanti. Finchè non capiscono che le partite si vincono a centrocampo e non con gli attaccanti continueremo con questo andazzo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Puo' giocare davanti la difesa ma sinceramente non mi strappo i capelli per uno del genere, sia perche' non rappresenta una necessita' e sia perche' trovi di meglio in giro a quelle cifre, cioe' per 20 mln prendi Mascherano dal Barca. Che poi uno possa rosicare perche' gli altri spendano per i cartellini e noi poco e niente (e male) ci sta, ma questo e' un altro discorso. Le nostre necessita' sono altre (quelle elencate precedentemente).


Mascherano è un giocatore più difensivo di Hernanes. E' più assimilabile a un De Jong con piedi migliori e un migliore senso tattico (trovo Mascherano uno dei più intelligenti del panorama internazionale). Ma per quanto mi piaccia Mascherano lo vedo più un giocatore da abbinare a un centrocampista con visione di gioco come Hernanes. Si parla della discontinuità del brasiliano, ma spesso non si mette in risalto che è uno dei pochi al mondo che gioca in modo praticamente indifferente col destro e col sinistro... uno così farebbe comodo a chiunque. Da noi avrebbe panchinato Montolivo in due secondi.


----------



## aleslash (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ma è ufficiale? Quali sono le cifre?


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Hernanes è a Milano. A breve visite mediche e firma.

Le cifre precise ancora non si conoscono

Sky*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Hernanes è un incostante e un sopravvalutato, non farà nulla all'Inter.


----------



## Tobi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ma quindi?


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2014)

Quindi è fatto dai, l'Inter non si può permettere di rimandare a casa nel giro di una settimana il secondo giocatore dopo che è già approdato a Milano.


----------



## Tobi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Manca mezz ora e nessun comunicato


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Manca mezz ora e nessun comunicato



Il mercato chiude alle 23


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Hernanes è a Milano. A breve visite mediche e firma.
> 
> Le cifre precise ancora non si conoscono
> 
> Sky*



Secondo Sky la cifra dovrebbe essere intorno ai 20 milioni più eventuali bonus..


----------



## Pamparulez (31 Gennaio 2014)

20 milioni già inizia ad essere una cifra importante. Hernanes è molto forte, ma anche molto discontinuo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Le cifre dell'operazione: 17 milioni di euro più 3 di bonus alla lazio, il giocatore invece percepirà un ingaggio di 2 milioni e 900 mila euro a stagione*


----------



## Denni90 (31 Gennaio 2014)

cifra alta ma li vale ttt per me...se considerate che anche osvaldo è stato quotato 20...


----------



## mandraghe (31 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: 17 milioni di euro più 3 di bonus alla lazio, il giocatore invece percepirà un ingaggio di 2 milioni e 900 mila euro a stagione*



strapagato...a quelle cifre mai nella vita, per spendere così al Milan converrebbe aspettare Cristante


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> strapagato...a quelle cifre mai nella vita, per spendere così al Milan converrebbe aspettare Cristante



sempre meglio di spendere 12 milioni per matri e 8 per costant comunque..


----------



## robs91 (31 Gennaio 2014)

alla fine l'indonesiano ha cacciato i soldi...


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: 17 milioni di euro più 3 di bonus alla lazio, il giocatore invece percepirà un ingaggio di 2 milioni e 900 mila euro a stagione*



Economicamente parlando è un brutto acquisto.


----------



## O Animal (31 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sempre meglio di spendere 12 milioni per matri e 8 per costant comunque..



Dandogli 3,6 milioni di euro all'anno... 

Caretto ma comprando all'ultimo giorno di mercato questi sono i prezzi...


----------



## mandraghe (31 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sempre meglio di spendere 12 milioni per matri e 8 per costant comunque..



Ovvio, però hai Guarin e Kovacic, ti servirebbe una punta e un difensore affidabile e butti 20 milioni dove non c'è bisogno.... mi pare inutile e costoso come acquisto, ricordiamoci che hanno già buttato via 20 milioni per Icardi e Belfodil ed in attacco hanno il solo Palacio oltre al bollito Milito


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Economicamente parlando è un brutto acquisto.



Eh si, ma Lotito ha preso la palla al balzo, Thoir era preso per il collo, doveva fare il colpo per forza non aveva scuse.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Bastava risparmiare sugli ingaggi di Matri e qualche altro bidone che Simply ha preso per poterlo ingaggiare. Gli altri prendono giocatori veri, noi solo parametri zero.


----------



## Graxx (31 Gennaio 2014)

io non avrei speso 12 per matri 8 per costant ma nemmeno 20 per hernanes...oddio bel giocatore...fuor di dubbio ma 20 mln per un 29 enne che non ha ancora dimostrato nulla...nulla....


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bastava risparmiare sugli ingaggi di Matri e qualche altro bidone che Simply ha preso per poterlo ingaggiare. Gli altri prendono giocatori veri, noi solo parametri zero.



Quindi avresti speso 20 mln per questo sopravvalutato (e discontinuo), pur avendo in rosa 4 trequartisti, 5 mediani e giochiamo col 4-2-3-1? Mah.....
Poi non e' che dopo l'errore Matri, dobbiamo ripetere certe pirlate.


----------



## Serginho (31 Gennaio 2014)

Quasi 20 milioni per questo qui e con tutti i trequartisti che ci troviamo c'è pure gente che lo vuole? Ma allora è vero che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque sentivo a Mediaset Premium che pare che ci sia un giallo perché da Roma tardano a mandare i documenti e il contratto non è stato ancora depositato a quasi un'ora dalla chiusura.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2014)

Il giocatore che serviva all'Inter e che serviva anche a noi ahimé


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi avresti speso 20 mln per questo sopravvalutato (e discontinuo), pur avendo in rosa 4 trequartisti, 5 mediani e giochiamo col 4-2-3-1? Mah.....
> Poi non e' che dopo l'errore Matri, dobbiamo ripetere certe pirlate.


Sì li avrei spesi. A centrocampo chi imposta il gioco a parte Montolivo? Nessuno... al posto dei tanti trattori presi, risparmiando su Matri e altre operazioni illogiche l'avrei preso. Che poi sopravvalutato? Uno dei pochi giocatori al mondo che sa giocare con entrambi i piedi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Quasi 20 milioni per questo qui e con tutti i trequartisti che ci troviamo c'è pure gente che lo vuole? Ma allora è vero che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde


Ma quale trequartista... centrocampo, accanto a Essien/De Jong.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Gennaio 2014)

colpaccio.
della lazio.


----------



## Tobi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Di ufficiale ancora nulla


----------



## aleslash (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ma i contratti li hanno portati in lega?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: 17 milioni di euro più 3 di bonus alla lazio, il giocatore invece percepirà un ingaggio di 2 milioni e 900 mila euro a stagione*



Troppi per un giocatore così discontinuo, vediamo se riesce a trovare continuità da loro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Depositato il contratto di Hernanes. *


----------

